# Water Pressure



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a 05 28 bhs and iam getting very little hot water pressure on all faucets and same with either pump or city water, And this is with out the pressure reulatir anyone have idea

Thanks j mac


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Problem solved by going to other resources


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well what was the way you resolved the issue at other resources, so that next time the question is asked at this resource we can post your response as a possible solution.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

hot water check valve in water heater


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> hot water check valve in water heater


That is always a good one to fail and restrict hot water flow. Was it the outlet or inlet check valve? Was the one you had installed a plastic valve in a brass body or all brass? Lastly did you replace it with an all brass check valve or maybe did you do away with it?


----------

